# Some more help with ipfw natd pppoe



## Junaid (May 9, 2011)

Hi guys,

I have recently configured ppp with nat. Everything works fine and the computers on the LANn can access the internet. I have rebuilt kernel with IPDIVERT and other options for ipfw + natd. Now I understand I can only use ppp nat or natd. Which one should I go for?

I have a block of 16 IPs that I have to do static natting for. So to get a better understanding when the tun0 interface receives packets would it pass it to firewall? Then if I have a rule that says for instance:


```
ipfw add 100 divert natd any from any to any
```
and in the natd.conf I say:

```
address_translation 192.168.1.5 x.x.x.x (external ip)
```
and the natd should take care of public to private and private to public translation. 

If looking at my configs is any help let me know and I will post them here.

Thank you.


----------



## tbyte (May 10, 2011)

You only need one of them either ppp's NAT or ipfw's NAT (IPFW can do nat WITHOUT natd). Better use ppp's own NAT - it's simpler.


----------



## Junaid (May 10, 2011)

Thank you tbyte.

So let's say I use the ppp nat option. In that case the traffic coming in on ppp tun0 interface would be passed to nat first and then ipfw or the other way around?

How can I do some static nat for the servers and let nat take care of my lan PCs by natting to the interface ip address?


----------



## Junaid (May 10, 2011)

And one more thing. I have read ppp(8) but it does not specify the syntax for nat commands. Can you please provide a link if you have one? Thank you.


----------



## Junaid (May 10, 2011)

I found the nat commands


----------

